# Let Batman and Robin into the big pasture for a bit today :)



## phoebeq (Mar 6, 2011)

So, today, I decided that while my 1 year old was napping, I was going to go let the ponies out with the big guys for a little bit. I was right there with them and they have had 3 weeks to get used to each other through the fence. They did GREAT! They only one that got a little bucky was Robin, when Dakota got too close to her while they were running, lol. It was so nice to see everyone having such a good time out there! I love when they get to running around the whole 16 acres! Anyway, onto the pics!

Robin was all kinds of excited! She kept going till she got close to the fence, lol. I think she wanted to see how much space she had.






Dakota checking out the midget horse he has been touching noses with for the past 3 weeks.





Batman tastes nummy.





Robin was having such a good time running through the pasture!





Uh oh!





More in next post...


----------



## phoebeq (Mar 6, 2011)

Cuties running together.





Dakota kept racing with Robin.





Wooooohooooo!





Flying pony!





Move those legs little man!





More in next post...


----------



## phoebeq (Mar 6, 2011)

More racing.





"If you can read this you are TOO close!" LOL





Everyone playing King of the Hill.





My little 80s punk rocker, lol.


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 6, 2011)

How Cute



Looks like they had a Blast!


----------



## phoebeq (Mar 6, 2011)

Even with all that space, she still came over to see her Alex.





This is my yearling, Scotch. Look at the mane and tail on that boy! Hi turned a year just over a month ago! He is gonna be a looker!







PaintNminis said:


> How Cute
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they had a Blast!



Thanks! They really had a good time


----------



## MINI REASONS (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW !! Looks like they had a blast. I think Dakota and Batman are going to be good friends.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2011)

wow they did have a fun day! Isn't it thrilling to watch them play.


----------



## Lex87 (Mar 7, 2011)

horses for sale​



Eagle said:


> wow they did have a fun day! Isn't it thrilling to watch them play.


Aww, what a little doll! She's like a baby.


----------



## Lex87 (Mar 7, 2011)

oops duplicate post


----------



## phoebeq (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks! They seemed to really enjoy getting to run



I LOVED watching them too! Makes me smile


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 7, 2011)

Love ALL the pictures!!! So cute!! Love seeing them all together! Thanks for sharing


----------



## phoebeq (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness...I just let them out again to play in the couple of inches of snow that we got last night. I just spent the last hour and a half doing laps around 16 acres taking photos of them



I LOVE doing that...it is soooo relaxing! And I get a good workout too!



I took about 900 photos, lol. I will add some more when I am done going through them


----------



## phoebeq (Mar 8, 2011)

I posted some more photos, but it takes a long time to get this many to post on here, lol.

Here is a link to where they are posted  Post #53

http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/horse-forums/i-let-ponies-out-into-big-pasture-393045-6.html


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 8, 2011)

GREAT pix! Your equines are all adorable!


----------



## phoebeq (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Seashells (Mar 9, 2011)

LOVE the photos! Especially the group racing photos



Lucky horses!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 9, 2011)

I think my favorite is the one of them on the hill! Your "kids" are all very striking!


----------



## phoebeq (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------

